# exam prep



## gaihosa (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi new to this forum. I am looking to write the CofQ test for mechanical drywaller. I am looking for a copy of the test or the exam material. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Gaihosa,
I was a full time union apprenticeship instructor for carpentry for 5 years, and still hold vocational credentials in 2 states. I'm a drywaller by trade and find your question difficult to answer. What specific aspect of the craft are you trying to address? The drywall trade can be any of the following. Drywall installation, drywall finishing, metal stud framing including wall layout, suspended ceilings, insulation and possibly doors, frames, and hardware. I even did a little fireproofing.


----------



## gaihosa (Jul 21, 2015)

In Ontario this some of the material the test would cover
Erect various exterior and interior stud wall partitions,
Install metal door frames,
Window frames,
acoustical ceilings
Precast mouldings for columns and ceiling
Install x-ray shielding,
thermal and sound insulation
Various drywall panels and metal and vinyl trims
Layout and Blue Print reading
Demountable systems
etc.

Most of I know but I was hoping to find a exam copy or material with an in depth explanation so I could be more prepared for the test.

Hope that's clearer.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Contact your local Carpenters union apprenticeship training center. I know that I've taken classes with people from Canada before at the international training center in Las Vegas, NV. You can actually join the carpenters union as an apprentice and they will let you take some classes without any work hours.

https://www.carpenters.org/Todays_UBC_Top_Nav/Ops_Locations/ITC_Main.aspx

They have a complete curriculum already developed for all of the above subject matter.


----------



## gaihosa (Jul 21, 2015)

I already have contacted them. They have a night course available at the moment but the hall is far from me so not a feasible option. I would rather, if possible, study at home and then write the test. That's why I am looking for the exam materials or the sample question.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a few things for you to study:

http://scotthansen.net/installdoor.doc

http://scotthansen.net/carpentry.html

https://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/en.html

Also, keep in mind that exterior framing is typically structural, and interior is typically non load bearing.
For metal studs see here:

http://ssma.com 

Doors:

http://www.doors.org/


----------



## gaihosa (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Question can be true & false, multiple choice, or fill in the blank from reading assignment's. Keep in mind the written is a portion. We learn by seeing, listening, and hands on. I would do Powerpoint presentations to show them what we would do, then take them in the shop for hands on, and finish it up with written work. This way you've presented it in the 3 ways we learn to drive it home.
I really enjoyed teaching, but hated the union politics, so I went back in the field.


----------

